# Making a Worm Gear on a Lathe



## rake60 (Jul 14, 2007)

I was reading a set of plans from the 1930's that calls for a small worm 
gear.  The suggested method of making it sounds very interesting.
I don't have any projects that require a worm gear but I'm going to have
to try this just for the sport of it.

The plan basically states:
*Turn disc with grooved rims as shown then mount it horizontally to revolve 
freely on a vertical peg on the tool post, the groove being exactly at 
center height. Advance it onto a 3/8-16 tap (driven between lathe centers)
that acts as a hob.  Use the lowest speed and plenty of animal-oil as a
lubricant. Advance the top slide so the full depth of thread is taken at once
This is important, otherwise the tap will not pick up the threads at the end
of the first revolution and an imperfect worm gear will result.*

OK I'm fresh out of animal-oil and the lathes of the 30's lowest speed was
probably a lot slower than current lathes.  Still as soon as I get the time
I have to give it a shot.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 14, 2007)

That Idea always made me want to build a little rotary table, you have to start with the right size circle to end up with the right number of teeth.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 15, 2007)

This is great stuff.
I have to make time to build that.
Still have no need for it, but that's no reason to not have one! :lol:


----------

